# xHH/xMH Litter Annoucement



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

We are proud to annouce a very exciting upcoming litter that we will have available!

Hedwig (BRN 16148 http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?ID=16148 ) and Wibo (BRN 10713 http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?ID=10713 ) were bred at the end of August. Puppies should be due around October 21, and should be ready to leave by the middle of December.

Hedwig is a very large black malinois female standing at about 65cm. She is a very athletic and fast dog with great drives for the work. Hedwig is confident and stable as well as easily agitated. She has sisters in Holland who are producing well. Hedwig's hips, elbows, and spine have been x-rayed with perfect results.

Wibo needs no introduction! He is a compact and powerful Dutch Shepherd that is a very hard dog with a dominant characteristic and a crushing bite. He is a proven producer of working dogs. Wibo has perfect health with hips, elbows, and spine x-rays all excellent.

We are expecting to get xHH/xMH out of this litter. The litter is expected be highly flamable with very strong dogs suitable for police work. The combination has been done before with the majority of the litter doing well in the KNPV program in Holland. This is a very tight breeding done with the guidance of Dick and Selena that is expected to produce consistency and uniformity throughout the litter.

Hedwig:


Wibo:


Wibo Bitework:




Contact:

Megan Bays
Hurricane, WV
(304) 767-8311
[email protected]


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Hedwig is getting huge, she is definitely prego!

Here are a few more pics of her from the middle of September:


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

There are possibly a couple females still available from the litter.

They will be 3 weeks tomorrow.

Here's a few pics:













http://www.flickr.com/photos/meganbays/sets/72157625363702652/


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/meganbays/sets/72157625363702652/with/5199039885/
[email protected]


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/meganbays/sets/72157625363702652/with/5217864113/
[email protected]


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

One solid black female left.


----------

